# Will do cat-related design work



## Einherjar (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a Graphics Designer, have had up to 4 years experience in it now and I had received my certificate in Graphics over a year ago now. I have been using programs such as Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign CS3 for sometime now and am completely familiar with it. I do a good deal of work especially in Photoshop. Knowledge in creating banners, logos, magazine/periodical covers, brochures, flyers, etc and even drawing digital artwork. If anyone is interested in having a sig made, avatar, banner or the such, please feel free to message me/post in this thread on here telling me what you would like. I would be happy to help and will do this free of charge.  

Thanks, Heather

EDIT: I would like to update this post and say that instead of posting in this thread, I don't always frequent this forum so, it would be nice to receive messages with requests on here. That way I will _actually_ see it. 

I have examples of my work I have done, if you are interested on my portfolio site here->http://heatherlovelace.daportfolio.com


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I would lovee a banner of my cat twiggy!


if you could use hese images somehow and you dont have to use them all, also could you make the main color brown? and have her name Twiggy somewhere, she is a spoiled cat!




























mostly the last one! :wink:


----------

